
Good PR for FaceID. Plane lands after wife discovers sleeping husband's affair - jonplackett
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/nov/08/qatar-airways-plane-forced-to-land-after-wife-discovers-husbands-affair-midflight
======
Tomte
Please don‘t use the title to comment.

